# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  REEM, bipedal humanoid service robot, PAL Robotics, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PAL Robotics

reemc.pal-robotics.com

pal-robotics.com/robots/reem-c

REEM on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Cocktail Party Challenge 

 Published on Sep 13, 2013




> REEM doing the Cocktail Party Challenge. In this test REEM has to meet people and memorize their faces. Then he has to take note of what they want to drink and go get it. Finally each product must be delivered to the person that asked for it.

----------


## Airicist

New REEM C promotional video 

 Published on Jun 28, 2013




> We are proud to present our latest robot, REEM-C. We are developing it right now and plan to release it by the end of 2013.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - pal robotics. mocha planar tracking project
August 4, 2010




> All the robot screens were tracked to insert graphics with mocha's planar tracker.

----------


## Airicist

3D video - PAL Robotics
August 27, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot REEM production PAL Robotics
September 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

NEW REEM-C 2013 Teaser!

Published on Oct 25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Event Innovation Summit 2013

 Published on Oct 28, 2013




> REEM at the EIS 2013 in Barcelona, Spain. 17/10/2013

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Fundacio Ave Maria - Navigation tests

Published on Oct 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

REEM-C Step into the Future

Published on Nov 12, 2013




> PAL Robotics is proud to announce the release of its new humanoid biped robot REEM-C.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - ICT 2013

Published on Nov 14, 2013




> REEM at the ICT 2013 in Vilnius, Lithuania. 06-08/11/2013.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing REEM-C

Published on Dec 12, 2013




> PAL Robotics proudly presents its new robotics research platform REEM-C. ROS-based humanoid biped robot.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Casa REX

 Published on Jan 15, 2014




> REEM at CASA REX in Terrassa, Spain. 22&23/12/2013.

----------


## Airicist

REEM C unboxing

Published on Jan 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM C - Presentation at CosmoCaixa 

 Published on Feb 6, 2014




> PAL Robotics presents its new humanoid robot ar CosmoCaixa, in Barcelona. 6/2/2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM - University Campus Bio-Medico of Rome

Published on Feb 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM C - Photo Shoot 

 Published on Feb 24, 2014




> Photoshooting session with a the new PAL Robotics humanoid biped robot REEM-C!

----------


## Airicist

REEM - ICT Qatar 2014

 Published on Mar 24, 2014




> REEM at the ICT Qatar 2014, in Doha, Qatar. 10 to16/03/2014.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Passenger Terminal Expo 2014

 Published on Apr 1, 2014




> REEM worked for Gooey Global at the Passenger Terminal Expo 2014, in L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, Spain. 25/03/2014.

----------


## Airicist

REEM C - Sitting Test 

 Published on Apr 3, 2014




> REEM-C sitting on a chair and getting up. Shot at PAL Robotics on 01/04/2014.

----------


## Airicist

REEM C - Standing on one leg 

 Published on Apr 11, 2014




> Watch REEM-C standing on one leg and keeping balance while it's being pushed.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Interpack 2014

 Published on May 20, 2014




> REEM worked for Bossar at Interpack 2014 in D?sseldorf, Germany. 08 to 14/05/2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Media Markt, La Maquinista

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> REEM hosted an important event at La Maquinista's Media Markt, in Barcelona, Spain. 22/05/2014.

----------


## Airicist

REEM-C - Dynamic Walking 2014 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> REEM-C at Dynamic Walking 2014 in Zurich, Switzerland. 10-13/06/2014.

----------


## Airicist

REEM-C - Automatica 2014 

 Published on Jul 2, 2014




> REEM-C was present at Automatica 2014 in Munich, Germany. 3 to 6/06/2014.

----------


## Airicist

Reinvent your Event with REEM, the humanoid robot 

 Published on Jul 4, 2014




> Make your event unique with REEM, the humanoid wheeled robot developed to interact with humans in all kind of social environments. Check out how is REEM able to dinamize your event or promote your booth.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Robocup 2014 

 Published on Aug 11, 2014




> REEM and the members of the [email protected] team went to Brazil in order to participate in the RoboCup 2014. In Joao Pessoa, Brazil, 19 to 25/07/2014.

----------


## Airicist

August 16 2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM-C Andreu Buenafuente and Berto Romero - In the Air

Published on Sep 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Learning by demonstration 

 Published on Oct 2, 2014




> Learning a task via voice commands and learning by demonstration

----------


## Airicist

REEM at the Valles V Forum Innova in Barbera del Valles, Spain. 23/10/2014

Published on Oct 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM-C - Humanoids 2014 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> REEM-C, along with TIAGo, went to the Humanoids 2014 in Madrid, Spain. 18-20/11/2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM - EIBTM 2014 

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> REEM at the EIBTM 2014 in L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, Spain. 20/11/2014.

----------


## Airicist

REEM C - Whole body control 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> REEM-C doing some body control exercises.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Smart City Expo World Congress 2014 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> REEM at the Smart City Expo World Congress 2014 in L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, Spain. 18/11/2014

----------


## Airicist

REEM - Media Markt, Zaragoza 

Published on Feb 4, 2015




> REEM at the opening of the Media Markt store in Zaragoza, Spain, 6 to 12/11/2014.

----------


## Airicist

REEM - La Salle Open Day 

Published on Apr 17, 2015




> REEM hosted the LaSalle's Open Day. Barcelona, Spain - 11/04/2015

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot H1 arrives at TUM

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> The Institute for Cognitive Systems at TUM has a new member in its robot family: a full-sized humanoid robot called H-1. The robot will be covered with tactile sensors (CelluA.R.Skin) and thus will be one of the first humanoid robots with the capability of sensing and full awareness of contact - something so far unknown to robots. H-1 was supported by the German Research Foundation (DFG) with the "Master Research Instrumentation Program."






Published on Nov 10, 2015

Robot H-1 on stage




> The humanoid robot H-1had its first public appearance at the day of the Department Electrical and Computer Engineering at TUM on October 30, 2015.


New robot for ICS

June 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

REEM - SPS IPC Drives

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> REEM at SPS IPC Drives 2015 in Nurnberg, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

PAL Robotics European Project socSMCs - REEM-C

Published on May 12, 2016




> Demonstrator for exploitation of check SMCs. The EU-FET Project SocSMCs is supported by the European Commission

----------


## Airicist

REEM - FIE 2016

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> REEM at the Innovation Forum for Employment in 2016 in Santiago de Compostela, Spain.

----------


## Airicist

REEM-C - Whole Body Control with force interaction

Published on Dec 21, 2016




> REEM-C robot using an application based on Whole Body Control. The humanoid robot developed by PAL Robotics reacts to the force applied on its wrist, moving all its body in order to maintain the balance.

----------


## Airicist

REEM-C - Balance control with step recovery

Published on Dec 21, 2016




> REEM-C robot from PAL Robotics makes a step when being pushed by an external force in order not to fall down.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Air New Zealand unveils social robot helper for Sydney Airport check-in"

August 22, 2017

"CommBank hires Chip the robot for AI push"

August 23, 2016

"CBA & Stockland Unveil “Chip” The Robot In First Of Its Kind AI Experiment"

August 26, 2017

----------

